# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP] Rcuprer le nom de l'ordinateur

## zaoueche

Bonjour,

J'utilise des JSP BEan pour effectuer des ajouts, je voudrais rcuprer le nom de l'ordinateur de la personne qui a envoy la requte via la page JSP, comment faire?
Merci

----------


## 17mounir

Salut; Dans la jsp tu disposes de plusieurs objet en particulier request qui est trs utile, tu peut faire un scriptlet du genre




> <%
> String host = request.getRemoteHost();
> String addr = request.getRemoteAddr();
> String user = request.getRemoteUser();
> ...
> %>

----------


## zaoueche

Merci, mais l j'arrive pas  rcuprer le nom de la machine cliente, juste l'adresse IP, on a juste le getLocalNAme pas de getRemoteName et c de ce dernier dont j'ai besoin. ::help:: 

Merci encore

----------


## Pietra

Bonjour,

si le nom du client est son adresse IP, c'est que la rsolution de nom  t dsactive sur le serveur d'application (pour des raisons de performance).

Pour Tomcat l'option se nomme "Enable DNS lookup".

----------


## zaoueche

Bonjour,

J'ai bien mis la proprit enableLookups  true mais cela n'a d'impact que lors de l'excution de la page sur le serveur, d'un poste client j'ai toujours l'adresse IP qui s'affiche quand je fais appel  request.getRemoteHost()
???
 ::arf:: 

MERCI

----------


## Pietra

as tu essay de dplacer ton code de ta page jsp vers la servlet charge de traiter la requte ?

----------


## pouss

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise des JSP BEan pour effectuer des ajouts, je voudrais rcuprer le nom de l'ordinateur de la personne qui a envoy la requte via la page JSP, comment faire?
> Merci


ca devrais t aider ca 



> String adresseIp = req.getRemoteHost();
>         String hostName =InetAddress.getByName(req.getRemoteAddr()).getHostName();

----------


## TOPGUN89

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas bien  saisir ta demande, C'est le login qu'il te manque ou alors le nom de ton PC.

Car si c'est pour rcuprer le login, le seul moyen que j'ai trouv pour le recuperer c'est de le recuperer en javascript puis de l'envoyer par le jsp.

Parce que String user = request.getRemoteUser(); qui parait etre super et bien il m'a toujours ramen null.

Sinon ce qu' dit 17munir
[QUOTE]<%
String host = request.getRemoteHost();
String addr = request.getRemoteAddr();
String user = request.getRemoteUser();
...
%> [QUOTE]

a doit fontionner

en esprant t'avoir un peu aid

----------

